# Array an Methode übergeben / Array als Rückgabewert



## halla (10. Apr 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wie kann ich einer Methode ein Array als Paramter übergeben und dieses auch wieder per return zurückgeben?


```
public static Array meineMethode(array meinArray) {
..
..
..
return meinArray;
}
```

Das klappt leider nicht so ganz... Array ist ja kein Datentyp, oder? Zumindest meckert mir der Compiler das immer wieder an...

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,
Grüße, 
Daniel


----------



## Murray (10. Apr 2006)

Du must angeben, von welchen Typ die Array-Elemente sein sollen.

Bsp:

```
public static String[] meineMethode( String[] meinArray) {
..
return meinArray;
}
```

oder


```
public static int[] meineMethode( int[] meinArray) {
..
return meinArray;
}
```


----------



## halla (10. Apr 2006)

ahhhh..... jetzt klappt das.
Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Hilfe!


----------

